# Τελευταία ανταπόκριση από Graecium Indignadium!



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Από εδώ: http://greeksynthesis.blogspot.com/2011/06/graecium-indignadium.html
.





.
Οι κάτοικοι της Εκάλης (επίσημη ονομασία Ecalium ή Plusium ή Offshorium) εξακολουθούν να κυκλοφορούν επιδεικτικά με τα πανάκριβα (πολλών ίππων) οχήματά τους (Porschium) και τα καλοθρεμμένα κατοικίδιά τους, προκαλώντας τον εύλογο φθόνο των ενδεών γειτόνων τους στα γύρω χωριά Anergium, Afragium, Akrivium, Ftochium κλπ., οι οποίοι ψωμολυσσούν αγωνιζόμενοι να επιβιώσουν, αλλά και συγχρόνως να προσαρμοστούν στις υπέρογκες απαιτήσεις και άγριες απειλές του αυταρχικού κράτους/imperium...
.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Αν κάνανε τον κόπο να ανοίξουν και λίγο τη λατινική Vicipaedia, να μη μας πεθάνουν στα ανορθόγραφα. Για παράδειγμα:

*Athenae* (-arum, pl., f.) (Graece: Ἀθῆναι; Neograece: Αθήνα), maxima Graeciae urbs [...]
*Graecia* (-ae, f.), Graece: Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, est civitas sui iuris in Europa inter meridiem et solis ortum sita. Caput est Athenae, olim maxima civitatum antiquarum Graecarum urbs.

Το «Caput est Athenae» δεν σημαίνει «η Αθήνα είναι καπούτ».


----------

